# OnePass All Screwed Up



## Tony1965 (Nov 21, 2016)

I'm having trouble with OnePass. When I set a show to record a season and I choose "All" channels to record so I can avoid as many conflicts as possible, the show never shows up in my to do list. When i go back to check the show in my OnePass manager, the show is greyed out showing that there are no upcoming episodes. If I specify a channel when I create my OnePass then it will record that channel at that time. This is beyond frustrating as I have a lot of OnePass options and many different premium channels that can potentially record at a more appropriate time. Is anyone else having this issue or is it just my box? I am beyond frustrated with all of these bugs!!!! Help TIVO!!!!


----------



## rkcarter (Apr 8, 2002)

Yes, suddenly all my "All Channel" OnePasses stopped working reliably a few weeks ago. I keep having to find and change the ones that have shows coming up soon.


----------



## hoffman163 (Oct 2, 2020)

It appears to be a bug that many others have reported. Calling Tivo is no help. They just recommend running guided setup and reconnecting.
Tivo needs to step up and be honest about what is causing this problem and give us a timeline for a fix.


----------

